# 2016 Expecting Puppy Thread



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

We're getting a puppy this year as well! 

When I talked to the breeder at the beginning of January, the breeding had just taken place. Assuming all goes well, we'll be able to bring a puppy home at the end of April/beginning of May!


----------



## iheartmeowmix (Nov 15, 2015)

Seeing you guys excited for April pups makes me super excited. We take our bundle of joy home end of February. This weekend we get to start weekly visits.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

We just got th email from our breeder. We get our boy in March.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I am thrilled. It is even more fun sharing the fun with other expectant parents. Hopefully we will have more to chime in. I can't wait to see photos and updates on the new pups.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Sat. we pick her up! We have two girls to choose from....


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you have names picked out? Mine will be Dakota. I have already purchased a kennel and am buying toys. I dug out KC's old backpack and thunder shirt the other day. He is already getting hand-me-downs.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes her name will be Giavanna. We went to our first puppy class last night and of course the first thing we see is a 9 week old golden on his owner's lap so well behaved. Wish us luck, we have a lot of driving to do in bad weather. Oh Panama Rob, I lived in St Petersburg for years and still have family there....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I might bring home a puppy on February 7th, and I cant sleep thinking about it. The dragon breath and cornflake paws


----------



## Steve in Orlando (Dec 25, 2011)

My boys and I are looking forward to April too!!! We should be bringing our new Pup home mid month. 

Steve in Orlando


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

This is such a fun thread. Can't wait to see everyone start to get their pups and enjoy all the excitement . Luna and the other October pups will be the "older" puppies!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

We will bring our puppy home in late February! So excited.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

So excited for you all, more babies is wonderful!!!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

We are expecting our puppy to be born next week!!!! I'm glad you started this thread because I have a HORRIBLE case of puppy fever! We already have the crate, a collar and leash, I have ordered the name tag, and bought two Kongs. I'm a hopeless case LOL! This will be our first Golden Retriever - I have wanted one all of my life so this is exciting for me! I raised an awesome Rottie that lived just over 11 years, she's been gone for 8 months now. While I dread potty training and teething, I welcome the new experience and the years of friendship surely to come!!! Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

twixiecup said:


> We are expecting our puppy to be born next week!!!! I'm glad you started this thread because I have a HORRIBLE case of puppy fever! We already have the crate, a collar and leash, I have ordered the name tag, and bought two Kongs. I'm a hopeless case LOL! This will be our first Golden Retriever - I have wanted one all of my life so this is exciting for me! I raised an awesome Rottie that lived just over 11 years, she's been gone for 8 months now. While I dread potty training and teething, I welcome the new experience and the years of friendship surely to come!!! Thanks for starting this thread!


You are going love having a golden. As anyone here will tell you they are the best dogs ever. Like you, I have already gotten the crate and I ordered about $100 in toys and supplies yesterday and my pup has not even been born yet. I knew there had to be others here who have puppy fever as bad as I do.


----------



## Steve in Orlando (Dec 25, 2011)

This should ramp up your puppy fever a bit... Fun video

https://youtu.be/2Ya7kT861kQ


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Bentley G said:


> This should ramp up your puppy fever a bit... Fun video
> 
> https://youtu.be/2Ya7kT861kQ


That was an awesome video!!! Did you make it? Well Done if you did.


----------



## Steve in Orlando (Dec 25, 2011)

Panama Rob said:


> That was an awesome video!!! Did you make it? Well Done if you did.


No - not mine.. he's a video blogger - just happens to be here in town and I've run across his posts. We're waiting for ours to arrive in April.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Barley and I visited breeder friends in southern Wisconsin three times as we rode the sidecar around the country. They fell in love with my dog and with the relationship we shared. When I lost Barley to lymphoma last November they put out feelers. It was touching that they wanted one of their pups to continue his legacy in the long distance motorcycling community.

So our pup will be born around St Patrick's Day, and will come home in mid-May. His lineage is pretty impressive (high energy) so his name will be Pandemonium.

Barley can never be replaced, but on our last day together as we leaned together enjoying the warmth of the late season sun, he mentioned that he would be royally miffed if I did not regift the love he had given me over the years. And so the adventure continues...


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

That is so awesome Boondox. Barley reminds me so much of KC. I love the name Pandamonium.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am not getting a puppy so I will have to live vicariously through all of you! Doesn't stop me from checking out breeders . . .maybe someday we will have 2.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Anele said:


> I am not getting a puppy so I will have to live vicariously through all of you! Doesn't stop me from checking out breeders . . .maybe someday we will have 2.


I was there too Anele. My heart attack/surgery changed me. I woke up from the surgery with puppy fever. I made up my mind that a dog was going to be a priority life event and I was going to make it happen.


----------



## iheartmeowmix (Nov 15, 2015)

Holy s-h-cousin-it; I'm at the less than 1 month mark to puppy parenthood. 28 days; 4 weeks from tomorrow and I bring my little girl home.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Enjoy your last few weeks to yourself. Watch your tv shows uninterrupted for potty breaks, wake up in the morning when YOU feel like getting up, enjoy not having to rush outside first thing in the morning half awake (or asleep) or in the middle of the night, not tripping on bully sticks, squeaky toys, balls, Kongs etc, taking your time and not rushing home when doing errands (because puppy in crate, limited time!) and not getting eaten alive by that little land shark! I'm sure fellow forum members will add whatever I forgot for you to enjoy these last few weeks . Like you I gladly gave all that and more up for my beautiful loving (most of the time) puppy Luna . Enjoy these 28 days!!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

iheartmeowmix said:


> Holy s-h-cousin-it; I'm at the less than 1 month mark to puppy parenthood. 28 days; 4 weeks from tomorrow and I bring my little girl home.


I am still a little further out. I can't wait until seeing photos.


----------



## iheartmeowmix (Nov 15, 2015)

aaaaand I have 3 more weekend #eek


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I have two human children already, but fully feel like an expecting mama right now!! I am on a long-shot list for a puppy due on Saturday (2/7/16). I am on a wonderful backup list for puppies due on 2/21/16....I honestly could not be more excited! One way or another, I hope to be bringing home a furry little bundle sometime in April!


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi everyone
just wanted to say 
I am so happy that there are other
crazy excited [cant sleep] expectant puppy owners out there in 2016
Congratulations to those already that have their new puppy[goodluck] love the pics
Hopefully for us [it ] happens in the next 3 weeks ..patiently waiting...
[maybe she is waiting for valentines day] and then they will be due around April.
So I havent decided a little boy or girl as I already have a beautiful kind 4 yr old goldie
that I just adore and am so lucky to have.
I thought I would wait until the litter arrives so if she has all females then I will be getting a little girl!haha [ just cant decide thought I might know when I meet them]
but have picked out names
and cant wait
so I look forward to joining in on the conversation
Have a good day


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Yup, I'm so glad there are others as excited as I am! When we got our Rottie, she was kind of an impulse by from a BYB... I know, I know. We had already been having the "we are going to get a dog, and we want a big dog" conversation, then my coworker bought a Rottie puppy that we played with. My husband then disclosed that he had always wanted a Rottie (I was against it because of the stigma of the breed and had only had negative experiences with them) but agreed to go LOOK. Well, that dog picked me out, glued herself to me and there was no turning back. Her first stop after leaving her momma was Petsmart to buy a crate, then my parents house to surprise them. LOL She turned out to be a GREAT dog, but there was none of this ANTICIPATION that is driving me ABSOLUTELY CRAZY now! I do know, that this way, researching my local breeders, looking at pedigrees and involving the breeder in the picking process with temperament etc, is the best way. But it's killing me LOL


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes Anticipation is a great word
it describes the feeling perfectly!
I just have my fingers and toes crossed
and check my emails waiting to hear....
But it gives me time to read, research prepare &
look at endless cute puppy videos arrr

ps your Casey looks like a sweet cuddly bear


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

We are expecting!! Same dad as Cash but a different mom. She is due on 2/25 and the puppy should be home the end of April. We can't wait!!


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

I whispered in Harrys ear 
Do you want a little sister or brother?
and he just wagged his tail smiling
it was soo cute


----------



## Cherpr (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi there everyone, brand new to this site. We get our sweet boy March 5th but we do get to see him this weekend ? So excited


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi,Welcome how exciting 
How many is in the litter?
Have you chosen a name?
Cant wait to see some pics..


----------



## gdgllymissmolly (Feb 11, 2016)

*Puppy*

I'm getting my golden puppy on February 20th and I am very excited!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Awe puppy fever, we have been on the look out but so far everyones waits list are full or the particular breeding is out of my budget but just got word of a possible puppy tonight out of a fantastic breeding. They are doing evaluations tonight. Keeping my fingers crossed that he might be available for a companion home.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

The puppy fever is about to drive me bonkers!  About 4-5 weeks to go.... already have the dog tags on the collar  Working on a registered name...


----------



## AtTheDogPark (Dec 3, 2015)

Our pup is coming home in March. Can't wait!


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

We are also getting a puppy mid March. She was born January 23rd. Cannot wait! It's such an exciting time! We are getting a little girl and are naming her Bella. Thank you for starting this thread, it's great to hear all the puppy stories and see the adorable pics!


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Our pup is coming home on the 27th! :wavey: We're visiting for the second time this weekend and the breeder is evaluating personalities soon so we can have a match by the 20th when they're 7 weeks old.

Here are some photos that are making the wait just a tad bit agonizing. I've been doing nothing but pick up things left and right from Amazon/Chewy. Send help guys I think I'm nesting.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Y'all are giving me puppy fever (which is ridiculous because I have an 8 month old that takes up all of my time LOL). I hope you guys start a new thread for your individual puppies!! Lots of pictures are mandatory. I'm so excited for all of you!!!

sunnyseas - those pictures are absolutely adorable! Are there only three pups in the litter?


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Y'all are giving me puppy fever (which is ridiculous because I have an 8 month old that takes up all of my time LOL). I hope you guys start a new thread for your individual puppies!! Lots of pictures are mandatory. I'm so excited for all of you!!!
> 
> sunnyseas - those pictures are absolutely adorable! Are there only three pups in the litter?


There are 9, 5 girls and 4 boys  This was the boys' pen (we're picking a boy), one of the puppies was just snoozing off to the side.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> There are 9, 5 girls and 4 boys  This was the boys' pen (we're picking a boy), one of the puppies was just snoozing off to the side.


Oooh, do you have a name picked out?


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Oooh, do you have a name picked out?


No, not yet. I wish! We kinda want something dignified with a cute nickname. Theodore (Theo/Teddy) is a good one. We'll see when we find out who we're taking home


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

I cant stop SMILING
it is so nice to look forward to something so good and exciting
that we are all sharing in together
and the pics are sooooooooo cute
[Harrys litter in 2011]


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> No, not yet. I wish! We kinda want something dignified with a cute nickname. Theodore (Theo/Teddy) is a good one. We'll see when we find out who we're taking home


I really wanted to name my pup Theodore or Oliver (because they both have super cute nicknames - Theo/Teddy and Ollie) but I got voted out  We ended up with Kaizer (who has 120301024 nicknames anyway)


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> sunnyseas said:
> 
> 
> > No, not yet. I wish! We kinda want something dignified with a cute nickname. Theodore (Theo/Teddy) is a good one. We'll see when we find out who we're taking home
> ...


Yeeeees Oliver is one of our main contenders too! High five. Btw I saw your thread, your pup is ADORABLE.


----------



## Heiser73 (Feb 10, 2016)

I love this thread..what I good idea! I'm looking to add a Golden to our family this year as well. I'm just now starting to send out emails to breeders, and filling out questionnaires. It is so exciting..I'm quite obsessed! Haha. I really really really want a Harborview Golden! However, I have already been denied by one breeder due to having small kids. So, I'm super worried! I grew up with Goldens, so I know how special they are!! We do have an Italian Greyhound that we rescued 12 years ago as well as a Cavalier King Charles, so I'm hoping that will help my case! I hope to hear soon! I've learned so much from all of you on here. Your expertise has helped me tremendously!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I love all the pics. I am living so vicariously through all of you soon to be puppy owners. I attended a hunting retriever club training day recently and got to spend a little time with a few of the pups there as well as some of the older dogs. Puppy fever is dragging me down. The litter I am going for is due to be born any day now.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> Yeeeees Oliver is one of our main contenders too! High five. Btw I saw your thread, your pup is ADORABLE.


Well, my vote is definitely for Oliver  I think it's the cutest name (plus I'm a huge Flash fan too..) and thank you so much!!


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Pups are 6 weeks old and were slightly more wiggly than last week! Next week we'll be matched with a fluffy bundle. We can't wait!


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Panama Rob said:


> I love all the pics. I am living so vicariously through all of you soon to be puppy owners. I attended a hunting retriever club training day recently and got to spend a little time with a few of the pups there as well as some of the older dogs. Puppy fever is dragging me down. The litter I am going for is due to be born any day now.


How exciting for you 
maybe they will be born on Valentines day!
Are you going to get a boy or girl?
Puppy fever is certainly contagious!!ha


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

sunnyseas said:


> Pups are 6 weeks old and were slightly more wiggly than last week! Next week we'll be matched with a fluffy bundle. We can't wait!


How gorgeous what a lovely colour
you havent got long to wait now....yay
goodluck


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

loveyrgolden said:


> How exciting for you
> maybe they will be born on Valentines day!
> Are you going to get a boy or girl?
> Puppy fever is certainly contagious!!ha


That would be awesome. Mine will be a boy and his name will be Dakota.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

loveyrgolden said:


> How gorgeous what a lovely colour
> you havent got long to wait now....yay
> goodluck


What awesome pictures!!! I'm enrolled in the "How to Raise a Performance Pup" class through Fenzie Academy this go round. I'm really enjoying the class and I love the instructor's methodology for training. I'm reading the book "The Focused Puppy" as part of the course. I was in a restaurant today reading the book and everyone sees the book and asks me about what I'm reading. I'm getting into puppy discussions with complete strangers now. Ha Ha. It is like expecting a baby....this dog is going to be like a child and I have a lot of love to give to him when he gets here. I'm also watching dog training videos and I'm reading another book on Search and Rescue Dogs. I can't wait to get the pup to start putting some of this new found knowledge to use in training the dog.

I'm really enjoying reading about everyone else expecting pups and I'm loving the photos. I'm also enjoying the various puppy threads here on the forums and the accompanying photos. Thanks everyone for sharing the fever.


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> That would be awesome. Mine will be a boy and his name will be Dakota.


That's a cool name! Have you thought of a registered name yet?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota means Friend or Ally. I thought it was very appropriate and I love the Native American and Western American sound of it. I think the registered name will be "Top Brass My Heart and Soul" or maybe-more likely "Top Brass My Heart and Soul Dakota". I've never registered a dog before but I think that would be appropriate. I spent some time camping at Badlands National Park a few years ago before moving on to camping and hiking in parts of Montana and Wyoming so have laid some track there. I'm a big fan of Crazy Horse, Chief Joseph to name a few and love Native American lore. I have left a few boot prints out there.


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Panama Rob said:


> That would be awesome. Mine will be a boy and his name will be Dakota.


Thats a great name
keep reading while you can cause when you are with puppy Dakota you will get stopped all the time for pats and chats from strangers but you will make so many new friends!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ooh yes, for all you expecting puppy owners, I 100% recommend Fenzi Dog Sports Academy. They have a lot of great classes for a whole bunch of stuff (agility, obedience, conformation, etc.) and puppy classes too.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Mod's litter has been lost, but we are contacting local shelters and they have a golden pup. We are currently awaiting info.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Modulo said:


> Mod's litter has been lost, but we are contacting local shelters and they have a golden pup. We are currently awaiting info.


I'm so sorry for the loss of the litter. I'm sending positive vibes and thoughts for you to find a pup soon.


----------



## Steve in Orlando (Dec 25, 2011)

If all goes well - We'll be adding a new girl to our family in early May. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Modulo said:


> Mod's litter has been lost, but we are contacting local shelters and they have a golden pup. We are currently awaiting info.


I am so sorry for your loss! I know how excited you were. Prayers on finding a new pup soon are coming your way.


----------



## MyGoldens6 (Nov 24, 2015)

I will be getting my boy in June. The female will be bred this coming week?


----------



## MyGoldens6 (Nov 24, 2015)

That's a smile face not a question mark!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota was born today about 4 pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> Dakota was born today about 4 pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone bringing a puppy home soon! We are also on a waiting list for this year . Currently we are waiting to see if the female is pregnant. If she is, then we will be waiting to see if there are enough companion puppies for us to get one. If not, she has another litter that she is thinking will be available late summer, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been hesitant to post this.....our puppy finding mission has taken a few unexpected and unfortunate twists and turns. I didn't wan to jinx anything, but it's finally official and happening so fast! I was fully expecting to bring home my puppy in mid-April; unfortunately, I decided to back out due to some concerns that I had about the breeding. That night, I sent an email to a breeder that had been recommended by my local GR club. It was fate; she had just had a show home pull out and she had a male puppy ready to go home.....drum roll......this SATURDAY (2/20/16)!! I'm scrambling to get puppy supplies together and feel like a little kid again waiting for Christmas! Wish us luck as we bring home Beau!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Modulo said:


> Mod's litter has been lost, but we are contacting local shelters and they have a golden pup. We are currently awaiting info.


Oh my! Lost at 7 weeks old? I am so sorry! If you don't mind my curiosity, what happened?


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

It was parvo. There weren't any very indicative symptoms until the last moment.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Modulo said:


> It was parvo. There weren't any very indicative symptoms until the last moment.


I am so sorry. Don't worry, the right puppy will come along for you!


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.....I can't even imagine the heartbreak. Hang in there....I'm sure a beautiful puppy will find her way to you soon!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This a pic of Dakota's litter and Dakota's mom...this was just sent to me from the breeder. Mom picked up a bumper and brought in during her walk today.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota is one of these five. These are the boys of the litter. I do kind of like the dark colored one number 2 from the top but I am open to any one of the five.


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 617505
> 
> 
> Dakota is one of these five. These are the boys of the litter. I do kind of like the dark colored one number 2 from the top but I am open to any one of the five.


They're so cute! I'm partial to dark gold myself. Are you planning on visiting in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> They're so cute! I'm partial to dark gold myself. Are you planning on visiting in a couple of weeks?


I would but picking him up will be 14 hours each way. (900 mile). I don't trust the airlines with shipping so I will drive up to get him but it will only be one trip for that distance.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Omigoodness! 14 hours EACH WAY?!?! I'll be saying some prayers for you on that trip- will you have someone to help you? Would it be possible to fly instead?? We pick up our little guy tomorrow and have a 5 hour drive home, and I thought we had had a long drive!! I admire your determination- this will be one loved little puppy!!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

We're getting close! Two weeks-March 2. We still have all our supplies from Cary Grant so I don't need to buy anything. Where is the Fendi Academy? We don't have a lot of choices where we are for dog training.

Panama Rob where are you going for you going for your puppy?


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Match day is tomorrow, gotcha day is in a week... I need MAJOR help getting through today.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kim1607 said:


> We're getting close! Two weeks-March 2. We still have all our supplies from Cary Grant so I don't need to buy anything. Where is the Fendi Academy? We don't have a lot of choices where we are for dog training.
> 
> Panama Rob where are you going for you going for your puppy?


Fenzi is online, classes start every other month (the sign up for the April term is March 22nd I believe). All lectures stay in your library for a year after your last class, so you can go at your dogs pace. They offer a lot of really interesting classes, the instructors are amazing (and all of their lectures are incredibly detailed). I can't say enough good things about Fenzi. 

If you want to know more, we have a Fenzi thread in the Training subforum


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Indyfurkiddos said:


> Omigoodness! 14 hours EACH WAY?!?! I'll be saying some prayers for you on that trip- will you have someone to help you? Would it be possible to fly instead?? We pick up our little guy tomorrow and have a 5 hour drive home, and I thought we had had a long drive!! I admire your determination- this will be one loved little puppy!!


I could fly but I think I would prefer to just drive....for me, I consider it is though I'm adopting a child. I can't wait to pictures of your little one. Congrats on that. There were so many obstacles in my way for getting a dog...my life prior to my heart attack was set up for not having a dog for a while. Maybe I spent some time on the other side of the bridge with KC and Dusty and some of the sweet dogs over there while my heart was cut out and being repaired. I woke up with my first breath knowing that I was getting a dog and I was going to conquer any obstacle in the way. The dog was going to be a priority. I am still 110% onboard with this decision


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Do yourself a huge favor and Google Fenzi Academy. It's online and I'm loving it. I will be driving to Illinois to pick up my pup. This is the litter that I chose All Round pups for your Special Needs. It has mom and dad links to the pedigree


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> Match day is tomorrow, gotcha day is in a week... I need MAJOR help getting through today.


I'm thrilled for you. Can't wait for pictures. It is like we are sitting around the waiting room in the maternity ward. That would be an awesome name for this thread, "Maternity Ward" lol


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's our boy! He is 7 weeks old. We'll be picking him up next week but we're still torn about names. He's pretty rambunctious. We tried stacking him but couldn't get a good photo because he kept wriggling around and went on hyper mode when our breeder broke out the sausage.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

going to choose mine this coming weekend and bringing pup home weekend after!! so excited! spending my days and nights pet supplies shopping!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sunnyseas- that last picture is absolutely adorable!! What a cute puppy. 

I'm so excited for all you!! The wait always seems so long


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> sunnyseas- that last picture is absolutely adorable!! What a cute puppy.
> 
> I'm so excited for all you!! The wait always seems so long


Thanks! Well start a new thread when we've decided on a name


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Can't wait till you bring him home.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> going to choose mine this coming weekend and bringing pup home weekend after!! so excited! spending my days and nights pet supplies shopping!


I just bought $50 worth of toys tonight from Chewy. Lol


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Indyfurkiddos said:


> Omigoodness! 14 hours EACH WAY?!?! I'll be saying some prayers for you on that trip- will you have someone to help you? Would it be possible to fly instead?? We pick up our little guy tomorrow and have a 5 hour drive home, and I thought we had had a long drive!! I admire your determination- this will be one loved little puppy!!


I had considered flying then I thought about layovers or being held on the Tarmac and trying to take him outside from the terminal, being shoulder to shoulder with people on a crowded airplane while trying to contain a crying pup and then I figured it would be a lot easier to make the drive and plan for frequent stops along the way home. I figured it would be a lot less stress on both of us.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I totally get that! I actually had a lot of anxiety about driving our (6) hours with our new puppy on Saturday, but he did great!! I love your motivation- best of luck to you!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello, everyone!!! 
Meet BeauChunk! I started a little thread for him, but wanted to post here too! I TOTALLY forgot how hard house training is! Wow! He's a smart little guy, and so confident! We adore him!! Good luck, everyone! Hope time passes quickly before you can bring home your own baby!


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Reading about all of these beautiful babies just make me smile


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Panama Rob said:


> I just bought $50 worth of toys tonight from Chewy. Lol


Lucky Dakota ,I think you will feel better driving and collecting your new puppy although its a long drive it will be worth it and less stressful for you both and it will be your first boys trip together!! ha
googluck


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Panama Rob said:


> I just bought $50 worth of toys tonight from Chewy. Lol


there's so many to choose from!! i think i should just bring him to the pet store and he can pick LOLOL ::


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Our puppy was born yesterday!! 6 boys and 3 girls in the litter. CAN NOT WAIT to go visit!


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

CashStringer said:


> Our puppy was born yesterday!! 6 boys and 3 girls in the litter. CAN NOT WAIT to go visit!


Exciting times! Has the breeder sent you any photos yet?


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> Exciting times! Has the breeder sent you any photos yet?


Not yet - but we should start getting them around week 3. By the way, I LOVE your profile pic!!! And I ADORE the dark red color of your older golden!


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

CashStringer said:


> Not yet - but we should start getting them around week 3. By the way, I LOVE your profile pic!!! And I ADORE the dark red color of your older golden!


Puppy on the photo is coming home tomorrow! Older dog is gorgeous momma dog 

I already started an instagram for him to post photos as he grows up. Cash is super cute!


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Our little studmuffin is home after a long long wait!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> Our little studmuffin is home after a long long wait!


He's adorable!! Does he have a name yet? I hope you create a thread for him!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This photo was emailed by the breeder today. Dakota is one of the pups TBD. I have a video but don't know if it can be uploaded here. I love to hear their little puppy voices. Two weeks old yesterday.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

The wait is about to kill me! I have stayed away from the forum as it's not helping me stay calm LOL.... we will be choosing from 2 litters, a week apart, first litter is 6 weeks now and is she starting to call people to come and pick. I am about to lose my mind!!!! i think I am nesting...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> This photo was emailed by the breeder today. Dakota is one of the pups TBD. I have a video but don't know if it can be uploaded here. I love to hear their little puppy voices. Two weeks old yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 621794


They look like little hotdogs!! I love their coloring too. So cute. These next 6 weeks can't pass soon enough!!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tomorrow is the big day! We still don't have a name. I had picked out Cary Grant really early so I didn't want to do that this time. Thanks for the info about the online training!


----------



## PavelsPa (Mar 1, 2016)

Newbie here, but I am loving this thread and this GR forum in general. My fiancé and I are having puppy fever... We've talked about getting one for quite some time. We have a week long trip coming up next week and I told her we should put off getting a puppy until after the trip and possibly waiting until April. What she doesn't know, is that the day we get back we are hopping in the car and going to pick up our pup  Should be a good early birthday present for her. Just received a picture today of the little guy, which hasn't made the puppy fever any better. It's also worse that I have to keep it a complete secret... This won't be easy!:crossfing


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

PavelsPa said:


> Newbie here, but I am loving this thread and this GR forum in general. My fiancé and I are having puppy fever... We've talked about getting one for quite some time. We have a week long trip coming up next week and I told her we should put off getting a puppy until after the trip and possibly waiting until April. What she doesn't know, is that the day we get back we are hopping in the car and going to pick up our pup  Should be a good early birthday present for her. Just received a picture today of the little guy, which hasn't made the puppy fever any better. It's also worse that I have to keep it a complete secret... This won't be easy!:crossfing


Congratulations!! And what an adorable puppy, love his coloring!! Do you have a name picked out yet? He (she?) will make a lovely gift for your fiancé!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG what a beautiful pup!!! I love the red.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Kim1607 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day! We still don't have a name. I had picked out Cary Grant really early so I didn't want to do that this time. Thanks for the info about the online training!


I can't wait to see the photos. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

twixiecup said:


> The wait is about to kill me! I have stayed away from the forum as it's not helping me stay calm LOL.... we will be choosing from 2 litters, a week apart, first litter is 6 weeks now and is she starting to call people to come and pick. I am about to lose my mind!!!! i think I am nesting...


Please keep us updated. Gotcha Day is coming up quick for you. I can't wait to see pics and read puppy mischief stories. Lol


----------



## PavelsPa (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you thank you! It is a male, and we are planning on naming him Pavel after Pavel "The Magic Man" Datsyuk. One of our favorite hockey players for the Detroit Red Wings. Headed to the pet store this evening to pick up some more toys, food, puppy collar and lots of natures miracle


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG! We just got the call! We go tomorrow at 1 to pick out a puppy! There WILL be pictures


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

twixiecup said:


> OMG! We just got the call! We go tomorrow at 1 to pick out a puppy! There WILL be pictures


So exciting! There better be pictures


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

twixiecup said:


> OMG! We just got the call! We go tomorrow at 1 to pick out a puppy! There WILL be pictures


Really excited for you and I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

iheartmeowmix said:


> aaaaand I have 3 more weekend #eek


Do you have your puppy yet? Pics?


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Meet Beau. 9 weeks today. Gotcha day was last week. We are in love with this little guy. This thread has been fun to follow!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Herschel came home! He is a rescue from a local (not really, six hours away) shelter. He is settling in well!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Modulo said:


> Herschel came home! He is a rescue from a local (not really, six hours away) shelter. He is settling in well!


Any pictures? We would love to see. 
Congratulations!


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

SandyGold said:


> Meet Beau. 9 weeks today. Gotcha day was last week. We are in love with this little guy. This thread has been fun to follow!


He's soo cute!! where did you get him from?


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Meet Bailey! She came home with us today! I will start a her own thread on the puppy forum but right now I'm exhausted! Here's a pic to get you started


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Bailey is so adorable. So happy for you guys. I can't wait to follow his antics through your posts.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Modulo said:


> Herschel came home! He is a rescue from a local (not really, six hours away) shelter. He is settling in well!


Like TiffanyGolden said, we need pics. You gotta prove to us that you really got a dog around here or we might not believe you. Ha Ha


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

SandyGold said:


> Meet Beau. 9 weeks today. Gotcha day was last week. We are in love with this little guy. This thread has been fun to follow!


I love that look on Beau's face. Love that pup. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

iheartmeowmix said:


> aaaaand I have 3 more weekend #eek


Is your pup here yet?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Latest pic of Dakota's litter sent to me by the breeder. Dakota is a male but is still TBD.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

CnCFusion said:


> He's soo cute!! where did you get him from?


He is from Astar goldens!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

This is the best picture I can get, he is always moving.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Modulo said:


> This is the best picture I can get, he is always moving.


That is awesome. Thanks for sharing. I'm so sorry about Mod. That had to be tough. I love your new addition and can't wait for you to share stories of him.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

twixiecup said:


> Meet Bailey! She came home with us today! I will start a her own thread on the puppy forum but right now I'm exhausted! Here's a pic to get you started


He is a cutie. Our girl comes home next week. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Another few pics.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Here's our little boy Mochi, 8.5 weeks old. We picked him up 4 hours ago and he did awesome on the 2-hour ride home


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Aww...Mochi is adorable!


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> He's adorable!! Does he have a name yet? I hope you create a thread for him!!


His name is Theodore Graham, aka Theo, aka Teddy Graham. Registered name is probably going to be Carry a Big Stick, from the famous Roosevelt quote. I've been so busy lately with him that I haven't found the time to start a thread for him yet! Here's his instagram account in the meantime, hope you guys enjoy the pictures.

https://www.instagram.com/theodore.graham/


----------



## Rmiller13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey y'all! We get to pick up our Sandie in 5 days!!!! It also happens to be my sons 4th birthday(Sandie will be his present!) we would like to get her trained to be his emotional support dog since he has a mild case of autism and has seizures sometimes. We are so stinkin excited about her I even have a countdown on my phone haha. This will be my first dog, I have always wanted a golden and it's finally going to happen! i have even started an Instagram for her! Y'all can find her as @sandiethegoldengirl on Instagram. I LOVE this thread BTW!!! This is the most recent picture I have of her she was 6 weeks 4days old in these pics!


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Rmiller13 said:


> Hey y'all! We get to pick up our Sandie in 5 days!!!! It also happens to be my sons 4th birthday(Sandie will be his present!) we would like to get her trained to be his emotional support dog since he has a mild case of autism and has seizures sometimes. We are so stinkin excited about her I even have a countdown on my phone haha. This will be my first dog, I have always wanted a golden and it's finally going to happen! i have even started an Instagram for her! Y'all can find her as @sandiethegoldengirl on Instagram. I LOVE this thread BTW!!! This is the most recent picture I have of her she was 6 weeks 4days old in these pics!


what a doll!! more pictures please!


----------



## Rmiller13 (Nov 10, 2015)

This is her dad max the lighter colored golden is her mama Bailey and the rest of the pics are of sandie, the pic of me holding her is the day we picked her out, it was so hard to leave!!


----------



## Steve in Orlando (Dec 25, 2011)

I just saw the first pictures of the litter I'm hoping to get a puppy from!!! Everyone is excited here. Fingers crossed. I've heard that the first few days can be very important.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone could answer this for me. We bring our girl Quinn home next Friday and I've heard Kongs are great for them. I was told to put canned pumpkin in it and freeze it. Is that ok for an 8 week old puppy? Is there anything else that is good to put in there besides peanut butter also? This forum has given us so much information, thank you for all the help. :wavey:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Kathy4807 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could answer this for me. We bring our girl Quinn home next Friday and I've heard Kongs are great for them. I was told to put canned pumpkin in it and freeze it. Is that ok for an 8 week old puppy? Is there anything else that is good to put in there besides peanut butter also? This forum has given us so much information, thank you for all the help. :wavey:


Yes it is okay. If anything it will harden up Quinn's stool, which can never be a bad thing! I've been feeding Nala pumpkin since she was 10 weeks old, and with every meal. My situation is a little different though as she has sensitive anal glands. But back to the subject! I do not see a problem with it! Just make sure it is Pumpkin Purée and with NO spices. You can find it at Safeway, Fred Myers etc. Congratulations, and enjoy the wonderful time of puppyhood.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you for the info. Just wanted to make sure before I bought the pumpkin. So looking forward to bringing her home. But reading and seeing all the adorable pups on here is helping pass the time.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

do puppies usually have loose stools? my Mochi has been home 4 days now and he's been having loose stools.. we have been keeping him on the same food and qty as the breeder so I don't understand it


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> do puppies usually have loose stools? my Mochi has been home 4 days now and he's been having loose stools.. we have been keeping him on the same food and qty as the breeder so I don't understand it


Nope. If you've been feeding the same food, I'd bring him to the vet to ask about it. It might be worms, it's not uncommon for puppies to have them.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> do puppies usually have loose stools? my Mochi has been home 4 days now and he's been having loose stools.. we have been keeping him on the same food and qty as the breeder so I don't understand it


It might just be because he's in a new home. I think it's just because everything is so new to him. If it's loose, diarrhea stool, then I'd take him to the vet. If it's a new thing (like one day his poops were fine and the next they were loose), then I'd take him to the vet too. 

As an aside, since it's been four days, you've taken him to the vet for his puppy check up, right? They should have taken a poop sample from you then, so if these loose poops have been continuous, the vet should already have a sample


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

sunnyseas said:


> Nope. If you've been feeding the same food, I'd bring him to the vet to ask about it. It might be worms, it's not uncommon for puppies to have them.


He's on a dewormer treatment that the breeder's vet started all the puppies on as preventative, so they told us not to do a stool sample until 2 weeks from last date of treatment....

I'm going to try some pumpkin puree in his food tomorrow and see if that helps...

His first day home it was a "harder" stool, then afterwards it was looser stool..


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> sunnyseas said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. If you've been feeding the same food, I'd bring him to the vet to ask about it. It might be worms, it's not uncommon for puppies to have them.
> ...


Interesting. Have to agree with @aesthetic here, maybe it's the changes that are affecting his stomach.

We brought our pup home almost two weeks ago, he was also dewormed periodically by the breeder's vet. I think it was strongid they gave. Took him to our vet and they gave him interceptor. Two days later we found roundworms in his poop. Gag. Fair warning not to write off worms yet. His stools were fine though, never loose. Is he eating well?


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

sunnyseas said:


> Interesting. Have to agree with @aesthetic here, maybe it's the changes that are affecting his stomach.
> 
> We brought our pup home almost two weeks ago, he was also dewormed periodically by the breeder's vet. I think it was strongid they gave. Took him to our vet and they gave him interceptor. Two days later we found roundworms in his poop. Gag. Fair warning not to write off worms yet. His stools were fine though, never loose. Is he eating well?


Yes, he is eating well, not fussy at all. He also does drink A LOT of water... he doesn't do treats yet (or hasn't really had an interest in them YET)... maybe it is the new environment, as he's more on the mellow/cautious side.. I'll give it a few more days and if it doesn't get better we'll pay his vet a visit..


----------



## mmolleur (Dec 18, 2015)

Hoping to get a Sunkissed Golden's pup. Their Rosalie had 9 puppies today! So excited!


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kathy4807 said:


> Is there anything else that is good to put in there besides peanut butter also?


Cottage cheese is also good! It goes with pretty much anything. You can mash up banana as well, though I usually add PB for bulk. Plain yogurt works well, but I would add something else yummy in there. If there's a wet food equivalent to what you're already feeding, that's super easy. Otherwise you can soak some kibble in water and mash. It's gross... but tasty. Don't be afraid to mix and match! Just because we won't eat it, doesn't mean the pups won't think it's the best thing ever.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you. That gives us a few options for her. The mashed banana in there sounds great. I'm sure that's the 1st of many questions we will have...lol. Thanks again.


----------



## bmat (Feb 12, 2016)

Have a pup coming in early May, I'll be visiting early April to choose the male I want.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

With Herschel we have been completely fine feeding him Kibble. He has had firm stool 3 x per day about 25 minutes after eating. He also does not show interest in treats. He likes apples though. We are being careful not to feed him the core and seeds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmolleur (Dec 18, 2015)

It's official! We're getting our Sunkissed puppy the second week of May. We haven't met him yet, but his name will be Sunkissed Marvelous Adventure, call name Marley.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

mmolleur said:


> It's official! We're getting our Sunkissed puppy the second week of May. We haven't met him yet, but his name will be Sunkissed Marvelous Adventure, call name Marley.


Congrats!! So exciting! Now the hard part....the waiting!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

It's funny....my coworker does not like the name Dakota and was giving me a hard time about it. He suggested I give the pup a pirate name and call him Davey Jones....my last name is Jones. I thought it was a funny concept that I could actually put a toy locker down below and the boat and name it Davey Jones' locker. It is a great concept but I'm sticking with Dakota.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

mmolleur said:


> It's official! We're getting our Sunkissed puppy the second week of May. We haven't met him yet, but his name will be Sunkissed Marvelous Adventure, call name Marley.


I can't wait to meet Marley as a member of "The Class of 2016"


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

bmat said:


> Have a pup coming in early May, I'll be visiting early April to choose the male I want.


Welcome to the forum....I can't wait to see pics. Have you decided on a name yet?


----------

